# Beaded Seals with tutorial!



## beadangel (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Just finish making these little beaded 3-D seals (some calls them sea lions) and am using them as phone and bag charms.

Check out the photos at: http://www.beadjewelrymaking.com/beaded_seal.html

Free tutorial for the seal at: http://beadjewelrymaking.com/Kid_Art_Project/Kid_art_bead_project/august2007_bead_project.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are really cute!


----------



## beadangel (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, giving it a try?


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 28, 2007)

lol, nope. I like to paint miniature and sculpt miniature but beading miniature drives me batty.


----------

